# Why can't I post attachments anymore?



## omachine (Sep 12, 2010)

Has my membership level changed?


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 14, 2010)

I am wondering too.  Wanted to post an update pic but can't.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 14, 2010)

OK below are the instructions, but no matter what reply option I click on from the available buttons, I still do not have permission to post attachments (down where it says posting permissions).   Not even when I click "Go Advanced".   What gives??  Oh, and there is no "Post Reply" button available for me; I only see "Reply", "Reply with Quote", "Reply to Thread" and "Post Quick Reply".



> How do I attach a file to a post?
> 
> To attach a file to your post, you need to be using the main 'New Post' or 'New Thread' page and not 'Quick Reply'. To use the main 'New Post' page, click the 'Post Reply' button in the relevant thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## Embyra (Sep 14, 2010)

nope i still see no Manage Attachments option on any part of the reply options....


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 17, 2010)

OK Nikos?   Moderators?  Somebody...Bueller...Bueller??  I need to post pics!


----------



## wheezy807 (Sep 17, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> OK Nikos? Moderators? Somebody...Bueller...Bueller?? I need to post pics!


Do you have a photobucket account or something similiar where you can copy and paste your pics from?


----------



## wheezy807 (Sep 17, 2010)

omachine said:


> Has my membership level changed?


No as of now i believe none of us can post attachments. The last time this happened i think Nikos was doing some type of upgrade/maintenance. The button will eventually reappear/reactivate again. When? I dunno, hopefully soon. HTH.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 17, 2010)

wheezy807 said:


> Do you have a photobucket account or something similiar where you can copy and paste your pics from?


 
nope, I'm not doing the whole Fotki/online photo thing. I just wanna upload one or two pics once or twice a quarter.


----------



## afrochique (Sep 19, 2010)

Ladies, I found this as a response to a similar question. HTH.


*Re: Can't upload pics to photo album*

    I have disabled uploads site wide ladies. I need to run some optimizations first prior to enabling it again.

    Thank you for your patience. 

    Nikos Dimopoulos


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks - I can't upload pics either ...


----------



## dimopoulos (Sep 22, 2010)

Now you can


----------



## omachine (Sep 22, 2010)

Cooool...Thanks!!!!


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks Nikos!!


----------

